# ICD-10 Training



## mnedelman (Aug 9, 2011)

How is one supposed to learn ICD-10 without any experience? Will the AAPC offer boot camps next year?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Aug 10, 2011)

Check the ICD-10 link on the toolbar of this AAPC site.  There is a great deal of information that will answer most of your questions.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 17, 2011)

There is so much ICD-10 info out there right now but it's really too soon to start learning. What is not used every day can be forgotten easily. Just know that brushing up on anatomy and physiology can be a great step in the right direction. When it comes time, say 6 months before you really need it then you can get all the info needed.


----------

